# Korn.....Like or Dislike?



## Seratuhl (May 22, 2007)

Korn.....my favourite band and vegetable XD

My favourite Korn songs:

-Right Now

-Freak on a Leash

-Thoughtless

-Did my time

-Twisted Transistor


----------



## Vivix (May 22, 2007)

I'm not a huge fan of nu-metal, but they're pretty good. I listened to them a lot when I was younger, right after they came out with Life is Peachy. I don't listen to them so much now, though. But I heard that Terry Bozzio is going to be the drummer on their next album, and, well...honestly, I have a huge bonar for Terry Bozzio (or...I would, if I had a penis).

Also, I LOL'd when Head left the band to make Christian rock music.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (May 22, 2007)

I haven't heard much of their new stuff. But I love their older stuff like Falling away from me and Counting. Trash is good also.


----------



## BloodRedFox (May 22, 2007)

I do, even though I haven't really gotten their latest album yet.


----------



## AnarchicQ (May 22, 2007)

I like their older stuff. I hated Thoughtless at first, but the combination of harmony and an HR Giger microphone...I was helpless to resist!


----------



## Rilvor (May 22, 2007)

I'm not really sure, I haven't heard them in years. I do really like their song Twisted Transistor though, so I'll vote a yes


----------



## evil_ed667 (May 23, 2007)

I like them REEEEAL well. I know a lot of nu-metal bands are superficial money-hungry pigs, but some of them actually make music I find excellent. 
I guess my favorites by them are "I'm Done", "Here to Stay" and "Did My Time". Their music vid for "Right Now" was one of my favorites as a kid, alongside all of Tool's. 

As a side-note, anyone who's interested in Korn might wanna check out Five Foot Thick. They're a bit heavier and include full-fledged raps. I loves them even more than teh Kornz. 0,..,0


----------



## Muse (May 23, 2007)

I like them even though their average fan demographic is about a decade younger than I.  Strangely enough, it was a bunch of delinquent kids that turned me on to them, and I was surprised I actually liked them as much as I do.


----------



## Option7 (May 23, 2007)

I love Korn. Their music while fitting in really well with the genre, is pretty unique. I like their distinct basslines. Although in my opinion it's Jonathan Davis that really makes them as a band.


----------



## Rocko James Wallabee (May 23, 2007)

This is like, so opposite to what I listen to... sry, I hate korn, lol


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (May 23, 2007)

I like their sound. Haven't listened to much of their new stuff...the Twisted Transistor single was kinda "meh" in my book.


----------



## Option7 (May 24, 2007)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> I like their sound. Haven't listened to much of their new stuff...the Twisted Transistor single was kinda "meh" in my book.



You have to listen to their other stuff too (although i loved that song). Have you heard Coming Undone? If not, download it, and listen to it real loud.


----------



## Aden (May 24, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> You have to listen to their other stuff too (although i loved that song). Have you heard Coming Undone? If not, download it, and listen to it real loud.



Oh yes, that's been one of my favorites by them for a while now. That's one of their newer ones?


----------



## Option7 (May 26, 2007)

Yeah, it's on the same album as Twisted Transistor.


----------

